# Ushers Of Trowbridge...?



## Derelictspaces (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all. I wonder if anyone has any history of Ushers Of Trowbridge other than what I have found on Wikipedia and the council website. I'm not after info on the buildings in the town itself, I'm interested in the area now knows as Old Ushers Yard since about 1980. I can't find anything lol. 

As a side, demolition of the Ushers buildings in Old Ushers Yard has now gutted the interior and the exterior will soon come down. I've plenty of photos, internal and external but can't upload from my phone. Please don't try and visit the site.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 10, 2014)

I used to work at Ushers back in the 70s.Don't know much about the old brewery in the centre but I worked in the full case store on the left hand side of Union street the one thing I can tell you is that there was a tunnel under the road between the store and the canning section,the Guinness also used to arrive by tanker to be bottled and then sent under the road to the store to mature.All the buildings have since been demolished and whether the tunnel still exists or not I don't know.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jul 10, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> I used to work at Ushers back in the 70s.Don't know much about the old brewery in the centre but I worked in the full case store on the left hand side of Union street the one thing I can tell you is that there was a tunnel under the road between the store and the canning section,the Guinness also used to arrive by tanker to be bottled and then sent under the road to the store to mature.All the buildings have since been demolished and whether the tunnel still exists or not I don't know.



Very informative. Thankyou. Glad the place hasn't been forgotten. All the buildings up Union Street are, as you said, sadly gone but the town centre buildings are intact and the old yard is here for a few more weeks, maybe a few months.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 10, 2014)

I was under the impression that the Victorian brewery façade in Back Street was being being preserved with new stuff being constructed behind it


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jul 10, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> I was under the impression that the Victorian brewery façade in Back Street was being being preserved with new stuff being constructed behind it



That building is more or less how it used to look. The work has finished and the place is now occupied. The buildings I'm referring to as being knocked down are nearby.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 11, 2014)

The large building in the centre was the full case store the lorry loading bay is under the shelter to the north.The building was absolutely crammed with with bottles and cans of beer stacke4d up to 4 or 5 pallets high,there was also a cellar of a similar size underneath,a lot of the land is now a Sainsburys.

As this post isn't strictly derelict I think we ought to make any further comments by PM before we get a bit of a wigging by Krela


screen grab from google earth time line 2002


----------



## peter_1 (May 17, 2022)

oldscrote said:


> I used to work at Ushers back in the 70s.Don't know much about the old brewery in the centre but I worked in the full case store on the left hand side of Union street the one thing I can tell you is that there was a tunnel under the road between the store and the canning section,the Guinness also used to arrive by tanker to be bottled and then sent under the road to the store to mature.All the buildings have since been demolished and whether the tunnel still exists or not I don't know.


I worked holidays in the full case store in the 70s stacking cases as they arrived from the bottling dept over the road and also as a ganger putting up loads for the drays.


----------

